# Au Sable river 8/17 and 8/18



## Piedmont (Nov 8, 2011)

Floated fron Mio to 4001 bridge over the weekend and the fishing was terrible. Only 2 small trout that had to go back to the water. This was by far the worst weekend of fishing this stretch of river in the last 5 years. We didn't even see and trout chasing our spinners like we usually do. We caught a few smallmouth and seen a lot of suckers and carp but other than that the river appeared dead. Where did all of the planted trout go?


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

fished it beginning of august and it was actually pretty good still, usually that stretch fishes decent at its worst times. Wonder where they all went


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 8, 2011)

We have always had really good luck through there, I was amazed at the lack of strikes and fish that normally follow the lures. I was constantly changing lure colors, patters and sizes and retrevial rates but nothing we did would make a difference. We didn't even see many fish rising in the evening or in the morning. I guess it just may have been an off weekend. It is still a awesome trip without catching fish. I'll just have to try it again in a few weeks.


----------



## STEELHEAD JUNKIE (Feb 20, 2010)

Piedmont,

I was up North this weekend chasing Salmon on the Big Lake. Last week a meat rig was the ticket. This weekend only would touch a J Plug or Spoon. Those feesch can be picky sometimes. Maybe it was an off weekend for you or the fish.

Tight Lines!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

We used to do best in the summer time between McKinley and 4001 drifting grasshoppers(real ones). They love em. We stop along the bank and catch some, put a small splitshot up the line and toss to the holes and banks. Been quite awhile, so no idea what that area is like now. Maybe the heavy canoe traffic has them hiding until after dark.


----------



## Piedmont (Nov 8, 2011)

The canoe traffic is not too bad in that stretch and that is where we catch the majority of our fish. In previous years the rainbows would crush a panther martin in the fast water. I threw a various colors and sizes of rebel crickethoppers, ants, leeches, rapalas, rooster tails and panther martins with no luck. The DNR was supposed to plant quite a few browns and rainbows this spring at Mio, Mckinley and 4001 so I figured we would at least have some action with the planted fish but I was wrong. We seen a few other fishermen that were having the same troubles so I guess it was just an off weekend.


----------

